# My 4 month old puppy is not eating



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

My 4 month GSD won't eat...help me guys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jafar M said:


> My 4 month GSD won't eat...help me guys
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, the only possible answer to this little information is to get the puppy to the vet ASAP. 

It would be helpful if you would tell us what you are feeding, if she picks at it, if she ignores food altogether, if she ignores treats like bits of steak, bones, meat, cheese, etc., how long since she has eaten anything, and whether there is diarrhea or vomiting at any point recently. Also what is her aspect like? Is she acting normally, or is she hanging around, laying down, ignoring attempts to engage or play?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If he's really not eating at all, you need to get to the vet. 

Otherwise, have you seen this?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


----------

